# Chipotle Garlic Smoked Nuts



## scarbelly (Jun 27, 2010)

This is a very simple way to get some mighty tasty smoked nuts
Costco Mixed Nuts - sprinkle with Chipotle and Garlic
225 for 3 hours



Everytime we make these they get rave reviews - last nite we did them for a cocktail hour here in the neighborhood and they were almost gone


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Sounds like you've been busy with nuts, or is that nutty busy?


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 28, 2010)

It was a busy weekend - did another smoke with 2 racks of ribs and a chicken yesterday for some folks staying at the house this week


----------



## Dutch (Jun 28, 2010)

Scarbelly-any particular brand of chipotle and garlic?


----------



## chefrob (Jun 28, 2010)

these are good guys.........trust me!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 29, 2010)

I have been using the Chipotle from Penzys and the garlic from Costco - It is really so simple it is embarassing but as Rob said they are really tasty - there is no real recipe just sprinkle a generous amount of both on the nuts and smoke them and folks go Nuts over them


----------

